# Cost effective fine black high CEC substrate ?



## Paul195 (2 Apr 2016)

Hi

As the title suggests I'm looking for a dark black, fine grade, high CEC substrate choice which doesn't have to contain nutrients. I will be dosing the water column so just after a nice dark black substrate choice that will transfer nutrients to the roots.

I did buy 28KG of supalite bonsai soil a while back (the 1-3mm grade) - http://www.kaizenbonsai.com/supalite-black-bonsai-soil but have since realized that was an error as is it too light...half of the material is still floating after a week soaking so unfortunately this is a no go.

They do sell a fine moler clay which would be ideal except its not black.

Does anybody have any alternative suggestions? If there is no such thing available, what commercial substrates would fit this bill best ?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## MWS (3 Apr 2016)

Seachem Fluorite Black is all I can think of, expensive clay tho'

I have used it without any issues and it suited the aesthetics I was looking for similar to you, it is Jet Black.


----------



## zozo (3 Apr 2016)

In my new setup i'm using Fuji Sand, (crushed volcanic lava ash, black as can be and actualy very attractive color) base layer for the elevated substrate areas 2 - 20 mm grain size, lower areas and topping elevated areas with 0,2 - 3mm grain size. All again capped with a nuteral inert black fine grained rounded aquarium gravel.

Bought it at this Bonsai products Web shop.. 
http://www.bonsai.de/shop/erde-c-5.htm?&language=en

Cap gravel is from HSAqua but i guess any other would have done.

I used clay root tabs where root feeders are planted (crypts and pogostemon).. And they do well. Even Utricularia Graminifolia likes it.  The rest of the plants is epyphitic so not depending on soil..

Well we all know, human settlements established and thrived in vulcanic areas since the dawn of time, cultivating all kinds of vegitation on it's ashes with great succes. 
All tho all kinds of vegitation likes to grow in abundancy on lava soils studies revealed it has a rather low CEC (less then 30% CEC value). Thus, CEC values are not always useful for predicting cation retention in variable charge soils.

https://www.google.nl/search?tbm=bks&hl=nl&q=lava+ash+cec


----------

